# blitz cycle and on cycle



## Socaloutlaw (Apr 24, 2005)

Has anyone used any of  these products.  I looked up blitz cycle and noticed it has CEE in it.  On cycle is hyped however its tuff to find reviews on this product.  YOur input on these products would be appreciated.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 25, 2005)

my imput is if you want results im assuming muscle mass from that cycle.  I would rather spend my money on the Real thing for 1 it is cheaper and 2 it Works.  Something we cant say for that stuff.


----------



## Socaloutlaw (Apr 25, 2005)

thanks for the input Jayson.  Based on all the stickies and from what I have read in this and other forums (for a first cycle)  I am planning on doing a 10 week cycle of Test E only, in a few weeks.


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 25, 2005)

I gotta agree with Jayson.  It will he hard to find a true, unbiased opinion on that stuff.  It might help bring gains slowly, over a long period of time...but I personally can't afford to spend money on stuff that MIGHT slowly bring gains over a long period of time.
Don't get me wrong,  I keep whey powder, creatine, glutamine, and multi-vitamins, etc...but those of us who haven't lost touch with reality know what brings forth real, noticeable gains.
Also - eating meat is definitely a true muscle builder.  I have 16 steaks and 8 chicken breasts cooking as we speak...
This is part of my meal prep for the next 5 days.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 25, 2005)

Dam bro send me some Steak lol..... IDaman is right when u prepair for your first cycle combined it with whey powder, creatine, glutamine, and multi-vitamins, and Several Meals it will help you get the results u are looking for


----------



## big o (Apr 25, 2005)

I went out to a local place to have prime rib over the week-end......I'm trying not to eat really big portions at 1 sitting..I have the power lifting eat all and as much as you can at all times...I ordered a 32 oz. medium rare rib with a loaded potato......This fucking piece of meat was 3 1/2" thick by plate size...My eyes were bulging.....What a piece...I usually always eay all of it except this time...I ate about half and decided to eat the rest later on....Well later on came so I decided to nuke it...I come aroung the kitchen and my better half's cat was eating it....I've never slapped anything so hard in my life...I sent this fucker straight across the room and a big thud hit the wall.....Haven't seen that fucker in 2 days.....I'm sure he loves me.....


----------



## pincrusher (Apr 25, 2005)

Socaloutlaw said:
			
		

> Has anyone used any of  these products.  I looked up blitz cycle and noticed it has CEE in it.  On cycle is hyped however its tuff to find reviews on this product.  YOur input on these products would be appreciated.


unfortunately for those people buying products with CEE in them, william llewellyn recently tested 7 name brand creatine products that advertised CEE as the main ingredients out of the 7, 5 failed to test out as having anywhere near the amount stated on the label and some had no CEE in them at all.  bill is of the opinion that this is more of a bulk source issue and not an issue with the individual manufacturers. for legal reasons the names of the 5 that failed his test were not released but for now i would stay away from anything that advertises CEE because for the costs you would be better with plain ole creatine.  most of fizogen products are very high costing and just not worth the price cause you can buy the individual ingredients and make similar products yourself much cheaper.


----------



## Freejay (Apr 25, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> unfortunately for those people buying products with CEE in them, william llewellyn recently tested 7 name brand creatine products that advertised CEE as the main ingredients out of the 7, 5 failed to test out as having anywhere near the amount stated on the label and some had no CEE in them at all.  bill is of the opinion that this is more of a bulk source issue and not an issue with the individual manufacturers. for legal reasons the names of the 5 that failed his test were not released but for now i would stay away from anything that advertises CEE because for the costs you would be better with plain ole creatine.  most of fizogen products are very high costing and just not worth the price cause you can buy the individual ingredients and make similar products yourself much cheaper.



Yeah...This is a shocker (NOT).  I'll admit, I do buy some name brand products (not fizogen).  I like NO-XPLODE by BSN.   and Gaspari has a new one out as well that looks promising.


----------



## pincrusher (Apr 26, 2005)

my bigest issue with "on-cycle" is that it originally had 4-ad in it but since it was banned they changed ingredients but kept the advertising & pricing the same. how can you not make any knowledge that your product at one time contained prohormones and now it doesnt? they should have changed the name or something but since they had established a small reputation as having thier product work to some extent, i guess they didnt want to let people know that now the product more than likely will not work but were going to charge you the same amount of money anyways.


----------

